# Réseau/wifi et terminal



## lethaeus (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Quelles sont les commandes pour accèder aux interfaces réseau via le terminal sous OS X équivalentes à par exemple iwconfig ou ifup sous Linux?

Merci.
f.


----------



## lethaeus (30 Juin 2006)

Tout simplement : http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man8/networksetup.8.html

Désolé (j'avais cherché pourtant).


----------



## freuu (21 Septembre 2012)

Salut,
je déterre le post.
Voilà j'aimerai apprendre à me servir du Terminal, notamment pour configurer un petit réseau à la maison, avec possibilité de m'y connecter à distance.
Sachant que je suis débutant, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un a des liens/infos à me communiquer pour m'aider à me lancer.
Je n'ai pas prétention à devenir admin réseau en 5 minutes, mais suis bien déterminé pour apprendre les bases (et + si affinités....).
J'ai un peu farfouillé sur le net, mais ce que j'ai trouvé est plutôt orienté Linux et lorsque je rentre les lignes de commande en suivant bien les exemples, ben ça marche pas.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
cordialement.


(macbook léopard intel + imac lion)


----------



## freuu (24 Septembre 2012)

Personne pour me faire la grâce d'un début de réponse...?
Help !


----------

